
Ask HN: Did YC accept a mere idea anymore? - blitzo
I&#x27;m broke and can&#x27;t afford to hire developer to make my MVP alive but I have a clear idea on what my MVP will look like with details interactive prototyping. I&#x27;ve also prepare a pitch deck with validation and a clear target on how to make money and everything.<p>But I&#x27;m afraid this will be not good enough, watching YC&#x27;s portfolios getting larger and larger with more complex companies that looks like Fortune 500 with proven revenues, and with that I&#x27;m getting more and more intimidated to even bother to apply.<p>Do I even have a chance?
======
onion2k
These days it's probably easier to find a developer who'll work for equity
than it is to get in to a decent accelerator without any traction.

------
atroyn
Learn to code. This will get you started on an MVP, and also looks good on an
application.

